

Offshore wind farms become magnets for hungry seals - ChuckMcM
http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2014/07/offshore-wind-farms-become-magnets-hungry-seals

======
ChuckMcM
Found this an interesting side effect of the renewable energy technology.

~~~
b_emery
Indeed. I'm not surprised. A colleague of mine found that oil production
platforms near the coast likely increase the retention of juvenile fish,
adding habitat and thus increasing fish stock. The result was unpopular with
some environmentalists. Seems that these seals seem to have discovered the
same thing.

